
How did Steve Jobs thrive in a technical field with a non-technical background? - Nuance
https://www.quora.com/How-did-Steve-Jobs-thrive-in-a-technical-field-with-a-non-technical-background/answer/Brett-Bilbrey?share=1
======
slededit
Steve did electronics projects with Woz as teenagers before they ever
considered making a company. He was heavily into phone phreaking which is not
a layman activity.

He wasn't as talented as Woz or Bill Gates at engineering but I don't know how
you can call him "not technical".

Fun fact: That was BillG's favourite put down if he thought you didn't know
what you were talking about, "I guess your just not very technical".

~~~
jjtheblunt
"your" -> "you're"

------
nodesocket
From interviews and first-hand accounts I've seen, Steve was able to digest
very technical ideas and concepts and extract "cliff notes" and first
principles from them. Take the example/myth of him visiting Xerox and seeing a
GUI interface and mouse for the first time.

Additionally, Apple is and has been a consumer company, so understanding the
nitty gritty technical details is not the core concern. Instead, building a
premium brand, with a cult like following, and being able to identify market
opportunities was his genius.

------
vertline3
He was a product star. He could see demand unmet, and guide to a filling of
it. He saw the big picture.

------
vorg
The iT industry is full of people who don't have a talent for tech stuff. A
common path for them is to get work as a programmer, survive by keeping a
knife hidden under their tongue, then get promoted to manager, architect,
designer, or recruiter as soon as they can. It also happens in open source
software.

